

ASK HN: Review our new product: WordPress Module: Security, Auditing and Backup - sucuri2
http://sucuri.net/wordpress-security-monitoring

======
sucuri2
I would love some feedback on a new product we just released to the public.

It is a security plugin that will add some things that are missing on
WordPress. Including:

-Full auditing trail (so you can track everything that happens, including logins, logouts, new users, new posts, posts being modified, etc, etc)

-Active response - Based on the audit trail, it will block certain behaviours (multiple failed logins, spam bots, attacks against known WP vulns, etc)

-Backup - Daily backup of your site (DB + files)

-1 click hardening - A quick option to run some best-security-practices hardening into WP.

Link: <http://sucuri.net/wordpress-security-monitoring>

Anyone can download it from here (only parts of the plugin that are paid -
auditing + backup), the rest is free: <https://wordpress.sucuri.net/wp-sucuri-
plugin.zip>

Any feedback on the landing page, plugin itself, screenshots, etc are more
than welcome.

thanks,

------
ddbb
Much needed for WP :) But I am biased, since I helped with this work...

